# fisheries people



## Taldea

Buenos días:

por favor, ¿alguien puede decirme cómo se traduce al español el término de arriba? 
El contexto es el siguiente: en torno a un lago de África se instalan campamentos de pescadores furtivos. Las autoridades los echan, pero lo vuelven a intentar. En este contexto llega el autor con su equipo en su barco hasta uno de estos campamentos, donde son recibidos con 'mala disposición', por así decirlo, por los nativos, que creen que se trata de 'fishseries people'.
Copio texto:'some of these were 'official' fishermen; others were not (...) When our boat arrived at anothe camp that was hidden on the bay's opposite side, a group of men with machetes and grim expressións met us. They had heard we were the fisheries people, and they weren't going to give us this palce without a fight'.
Traduzco: 'Algunos de ellos eran pescadores '*oficiales'/'autorizados'*; otros no (...) Cuando nuestro barco llegó a otro campamento que estaba escondido en el lado opuesto de la bahía, nos recibió un grupo de hombres con machetes y expresión adusta. Habían oído que éramos gente de la *industria pesquera* y no iban a dejar este sitio sin luchar'.

Bueno, pues es todo de momento. Creo, por otra parte, que mi traducción de 'official' también puede mejorarse.
Cualquier ayuda será bienvenida. Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos!


----------



## AirelaV

Hola, tal vez se refieren a funcionarios del ministerio de pesquería. Me imagino que si alguien está fiscalizando la pesca furtiva, deben ser ellos, o agentes enviados por ese ministerio.

Para los pescadores furtivos supongo que da lo mismo si son personas del ministerio, contratadas por ellos, o de una fuerza especial... simplemente son una amenaza.

Tal vez podrías intentar algo por el estilo de: 'los agentes de pesquería' 'la gente del Ministerio de pesquería' 'los [tipos/tíos/fulanos] de pesquería'.

Suerte


----------



## tatanya28

Hola Taldea, 

Estoy de acuerdo con AireelaV que "fisheries people" quiere decir que son agentes enviados por su parte de la pesqueria. No se si refiere a una pesquería específica o al "sector de pesquero".  

De lo que yo entiendo del texto, "Official fisherman" quiere decir que algunos son pescadores profesionales/oficiales.  y como dice 'others were not'/algunos no - me parece que "los otros" sí son pescadores,  pero que lo hacen como pasatiempo/hobby y no como su trabajo/subsistencia.  O tal vez no son, y solo están alli para ayudar - no me queda muy claro sin leer toda la historia. 

Espero que te ayude!


----------



## Taldea

AirelaV said:


> Hola, tal vez se refieren a funcionarios del ministerio de pesquería. Me imagino que si alguien está fiscalizando la pesca furtiva, deben ser ellos, o agentes enviados por ese ministerio.
> 
> Para los pescadores furtivos supongo que da lo mismo si son personas del ministerio, contratadas por ellos, o de una fuerza especial... simplemente son una amenaza.
> 
> Tal vez podrías intentar algo por el estilo de: 'los agentes de pesquería' 'la gente del Ministerio de pesquería' 'los [tipos/tíos/fulanos] de pesquería'.
> 
> Suerte





tatanya28 said:


> Hola Taldea,
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con AireelaV que "fisheries people" quiere decir que son agentes enviados por su parte de la pesqueria. No se si refiere a una pesquería específica o al "sector de pesquero".
> 
> De lo que yo entiendo del texto, "Official fisherman" quiere decir que algunos son pescadores profesionales/oficiales.  y como dice 'others were not'/algunos no - me parece que "los otros" sí son pescadores,  pero que lo hacen como pasatiempo/hobby y no como su trabajo/subsistencia.  O tal vez no son, y solo están alli para ayudar - no me queda muy claro sin leer toda la historia.
> 
> Espero que te ayude!




Muchas gracias, AirelaV y tatanya28!
aclaro que son 'no oficiales' son gente que vive de la pesca. Se trata de un lago en el Amazonas y la gente vive de eso, depende su subsistencia de ello, por eso estaban dispuestos a enfrentarse, a luchar, contra quienes creyeron representantes de la oficialidad -'fisheries people'. No son pescadores deportivos, no; es gente necesitada pero pesca ilegalmente.
Me queda claro que AirelaV considera que se trata de representantes del Ministerio, funcionarios. Pero el problema es que en España no de dice 'de pesquería', sino 'de pesca'. Bueno, aquí hay una Secretaría General de Pesca dentro del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente. Sé que se dice 'pesquería' en muchos países de Latinoamérica, pero aquí no se dice...
Ni tampoco se usa el término para referirse a piscifactorías o a plantas de procesado de pescado -creo que es eso lo que quieres decir, tatanya28, cuando hablas de 'una pesquería específica'.
La 'industria pesquera' es la competencia del furtivo; la administración es otra cosa. 

Uff!: ¿gobierno/funcionarios/ministerio o industria/planta pesquera/sector pesquero?
¿Se os ocurre alguna precisión, por favor, ahora que he dado alguna explicación más?

Muchísimas gracias a los dos!!
Saludos!!


----------



## AirelaV

En tu post inicial habías puesto que se trataba de un lago en África.
Ahora que dices que es un lago en la Amazonía, y revisando un poco internet: "Ministerio de Pesquería", se dice sólo en Perú (ahora ya ni si quiera existe, es parte del Min. de la Producción, my bad!). En los otros países Amazónicos (Ecuador, Colombia, Brasil), se dice Ministerio de Pesca (y creo que tampoco hay en la actualidad un ministerio especial para eso).

Por lo tanto, y más si tu público objetivo está en España, me inclinaría por *funcionarios de pesca*. Google da 87,000 hits a la combinación "funcionarios de pesca" "pesca ilegal", y en una mirada rápida, parece que esos funcionarios se encargan precisamente de combatir la pesca ilegal.

Para tu otra duda, sobre _'official' fishermen_, tal vez puedes usar *pescadores 'legales'* (así con las comillas, y así, si usas *pescadores ilegales*, en lugar de *furtivos*, se entiende claramente el contraste).

Como una nota aparte, sé que en mi país los pescadores ilegales hacen mucho daño porque utilizan dinamita. En algo verdaderamente lamentable, porque matan toda la vida en esas lagunas (que llamamos 'cochas') sólo para sacar un par de peces.

Saludos!


----------



## Taldea

AirelaV said:


> En tu post inicial habías puesto que se trataba de un lago en África.
> Ahora que dices que es un lago en la Amazonía, y revisando un poco internet: "Ministerio de Pesquería", se dice sólo en Perú (ahora ya ni si quiera existe, es parte del Min. de la Producción, my bad!). En los otros países Amazónicos (Ecuador, Colombia, Brasil), se dice Ministerio de Pesca (y creo que tampoco hay en la actualidad un ministerio especial para eso).
> 
> Por lo tanto, y más si tu público objetivo está en España, me inclinaría por *funcionarios de pesca*. Google da 87,000 hits a la combinación "funcionarios de pesca" "pesca ilegal", y en una mirada rápida, parece que esos funcionarios se encargan precisamente de combatir la pesca ilegal.
> 
> Para tu otra duda, sobre _'official' fishermen_, tal vez puedes usar *pescadores 'legales'* (así con las comillas, y así, si usas *pescadores ilegales*, en lugar de *furtivos*, se entiende claramente el contraste).
> 
> Como una nota aparte, sé que en mi país los pescadores ilegales hacen mucho daño porque utilizan dinamita. En algo verdaderamente lamentable, porque matan toda la vida en esas lagunas (que llamamos 'cochas') sólo para sacar un par de peces.
> 
> Saludos!



Buenos días, AirelaV!
disculpa, en primer lugar, que haya tardado tanto en responder: por algún motivo, el aviso de tu respuesta no lo vi -tal vez ese día había recibido muchos mensajes de anuncios, etc.- y me he encontrado hoy con la grata sorpresa de que ahí lo tenía, guardado y en espera. 
Disculpa también que me equivocara al principio de ubicación y dijera África en lugar del Amazonas: el autor cambia bastante según de qué pez esté hablando y a veces me despisto...
Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta, tan bien documentada. Creo que 'funcionarios de pesca' es, efectivamente, una expresión muy reconocible aquí. También la dicotomía pescadores legales-ilegales: 'furtivos' resulta un poco extremo en este caso.
Siento mucho saber que en Perú se recurre a la pesca con dinamita, AirelaV... yo no sé si es la desesperación o la depravación lo que lleva a algunas personas a recurrir a ese método pero cuanto daño hacen... Sucede, lamentablemente, en muchas partes del mundo: acabaremos con todo, el ser humano a veces ofrece lo peor de sí. Espero que lo bueno de lo que somos capaces resulte finalmente tener más peso.
Te reitero mi agradecimiento por tu ayuda y tu amabilidad.
Saludos, AirelaV!


----------



## David

Taldea said:


> They had heard we were the fisheries people,



...que eramos oficiales regulatorios de ls pesca...


----------



## Taldea

David said:


> ...que eramos oficiales regulatorios de ls pesca...


Muchas gracias, David, por tu propuesta. Lo cierto es que en España no existen los 'oficiales regulatorios', pero sí es común referirse a los trabajadores del sector público en general como 'funcionarios'. En este caso, como no sabemos si se trata de policía o de civiles, el término 'funcionario' resulta el más adecuado, según creo.
Saludos!


----------



## AirelaV

Taldea said:


> Buenos días, AirelaV!
> disculpa, en primer lugar, que haya tardado tanto en responder: por algún motivo, el aviso de tu respuesta no lo vi -tal vez ese día había recibido muchos mensajes de anuncios, etc.- y me he encontrado hoy con la grata sorpresa de que ahí lo tenía, guardado y en espera.
> Disculpa también que me equivocara al principio de ubicación y dijera África en lugar del Amazonas: el autor cambia bastante según de qué pez esté hablando y a veces me despisto...
> Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta, tan bien documentada. Creo que 'funcionarios de pesca' es, efectivamente, una expresión muy reconocible aquí. También la dicotomía pescadores legales-ilegales: 'furtivos' resulta un poco extremo en este caso.
> Siento mucho saber que en Perú se recurre a la pesca con dinamita, AirelaV... yo no sé si es la desesperación o la depravación lo que lleva a algunas personas a recurrir a ese método pero cuanto daño hacen... Sucede, lamentablemente, en muchas partes del mundo: acabaremos con todo, el ser humano a veces ofrece lo peor de sí. Espero que lo bueno de lo que somos capaces resulte finalmente tener más peso.
> Te reitero mi agradecimiento por tu ayuda y tu amabilidad.
> Saludos, AirelaV!




Un gusto haber podido ayudarte, Taldea. Suerte con esa traducción. Parece todo un reto!


----------



## Taldea

AirelaV said:


> Un gusto haber podido ayudarte, Taldea. Suerte con esa traducción. Parece todo un reto!



Muchas gracias, AirelaV: verdaderamente, está resultando todo un reto!


----------

